# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  tour Du Lịch NewZealand

## dulichn

tour Du Lịch NewZealand
Auckland - Rotorua - Waitomo - Taupo (7n6d)


Du Lich New Zealand 7 ngày 6 đêm
ew Zealand, một trong những đất nước xa xôi nhất phương Nam. Thế giới biết tới New Zealand bởi vẻ đẹp choáng ngợp, bởi những đàn cừu đông đúc, đàn chim Kiwi và bởi kiểu nhảy bungee - jumper. New Zealand có hai dòng văn hóa chính tương phản nhau, cũng giống như địa hình của nó với những rặng núi xanh ngát kề bên các hồ nước trong suốt phẳng lặng và những dòng sông gầm thét…Và tất cả gộp lại trong một vùng đất ngổn ngang nhưng trầm lặng, thô mộc nhưng đẹp tuyệt vời… Như tấm thảm ghép khổng lồ với những phong cảnh hùng vĩ,tour du lich đi New Zealand quả là nơi đáng để du khách quên đi mọi sự bận rộn mà mải mê ngoạn cảnh.
CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TOUR:

NGÀY 1: HÀ NỘI - SINGAPORE - AUCKLAND

11h00: Xe và hướng dẫn viên đoàn du lịch nước ngoài - tour du lịch new zealand của tour du lich di new zealand công ty đón Quý khách tại điểm tập trung đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài để đáp chuyến bay SQ175 đi New Zealand lúc 13h15.

17h40: Đến Singapore lúc 17h40 Quý khách làm thủ tục nối chuyến bay SQ 285 đi Newzealand lúc 21h05.

Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

NGÀY 2: AUCKLAND

10h45: Quý khách đến sân bay, xe đón Quý khách về trung tâm thành phố Auckland - thành phố lớn nhất New Zealand, giáp với biển cả và được bao phủ bởi những ngọn đồi xanh được hình thành từ các dòng dung nham núi lửa.

Chiều: Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Sau đó đoàn lên xe đi tham quan du lịch New zealand:
• Cầu cảng Auckland Harbour Bridge
• The Domain - công viên rộng 75 hecta tọa lạc ngay trung tâm thành phố.
• Đại lộ nữ hoàng (Queen Street) - Trung tâm thương mại lớn và hiện đại của thành phố Auckland.
• Mount Eden - núi lửa cao nhất thành du lich chau uc - newzealan phố. Đây là ngọn núi lửa tuyệt đẹp cao 196m, miệng sâu 50m, cho du khách một tầm nhìn toàn cảnh Auckland.
• Sky Tower & Sky Deck - Tòa Tháp cao 328m, một kiến trúc tuyệt vời của New Zealand và cao hơn cả tháp Eiffel. Đây là kiến trúc cao nhất nam bán cầu hiện nay. 
• Skycity Casino. Ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

NGÀY 3: AUCKLAND - WAITOMO - TAUPO

Sáng: Ăn sáng. Trả phòng. Quý khách khởi hành đi Thành phố Waitomo, thành phố của những hang, động đá vôi nổi tiếng. Đến Waitomo, Quý khách tham quan:
• Hang động Waitomo nổi tiếng (Waitomo Glow-worm Cave) - thiên đường của những con đom đóm - chúng nhả tơ, chăn tổ trên trần động, sau đó chúng treo mình trên những sợi tơ mỏng manh đó và phát sáng kỳ diệu khiến du khách có cảm giác như đang đứng dưới bầu trời đầy sao.

Chiều: Sau khi ăn trưa, Khởi hành đi Thành phố Taupo,hồ Du Lich New Zealand 7 ngày 6 đêm nước ngọt lớn nhất New Zealand, được bao quanh bởi các ngọn núi lửa tuyệt đẹp. Quý khách thăm Hồ Taupo - với khung cảnh bao la và thơ mộng. Ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
NGÀY 4: TAUPO - ROTORUA

Sáng: Ăn sáng, Trả phòng. Xe đón Quý khách đi tham quan:
• Huka Falls - thác nước lớn nhất của dòng sông Waikato - con sông dài nhất Tân Tây Lan. Ngoài ra, Quý khách có thể thưởng ngoạn trên hồ Taupo bằng tàu cao tốc Huka Jetboat (Chi phí tự túc).
• The Prawn Park - nơi có môi trường rất thích hợp cho loài tôm sú phát triển nhờ vào nguồn nước khoáng nóng thiên nhiên hòa vào dòng nước mát trong lành từ sông Waikato - một nơi đặc biệt bạn nên đến, nó không chỉ cho bạn cái nhìn sâu sắc hấp dẫn vào thế giới của tôm sú mà còn là cơ hội để tận hưởng một ngày vui vẻ.

Chiều: Ăn trưa tại The Prawn Park. Sau đó Quí khách lên xe khởi hành đi Rotorua - thành phố của nền công nghiệp nặng và của du lịch, nơi được gọi vui là“Thành phố Lưu Huỳnh”. Ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
NGÀY 5: ROTORUA

Sáng:Ăn sáng, Xe đưa Quí khách đi tham quan:
• Te Puia: suối phun nước nóng lên cao gần 10m và “Hồ Bùn sôi” nhiệt độ lên đến 95 độ C. Nơi đây thoang thoảng trong không khí mùi lưu huỳnh của bùn khoáng rất tốt cho sức khỏe.
• Viện bảo tàng Nghệ thuật Maori (Maori Arts and Crafts Institute) - được xây dựng vào năm 1908 theo phong cách kiến trúc Hoàng Gia Anh.
• Agrodome Sheep Show and Farm Tour - thưởng thức show trình diễn đặc sắc tại Nông trại Cầu Vồng với nghệ thuật xén lông cừu, vắt sữa bò, chú chó chăn cừu, … 
• Công viên Rainbow Springs.

Chiều: Sau khi ăn trưa. Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan:
• Cáp Treo Skyline Gondola Ride -ngắm toàn cảnh Rotorua.

Ăn tối. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

NGÀY 6: ROTORUA - TE PUKE - AUCKLAND

Sáng: Ăn sáng. Trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Te puke - Vương quốc Kiwi, thủ phủ của trái Kiwi trên thế giới. Qúy khách sẽ tiếp tục tham quan:
• Kiwi360, tham quan công nghệ Kiwi - từ gieo trồng, thu hoạch, chế biến và phân phối Kiwi.

Chiều: Ăn trưa.Trở về Auckland dừng chân tại Sylvia Park:
• Đoàn tự do mua sắm tại Sylvia Park - trung tâm mua sắm lớn nhất của New Zealand.
Ăn tối. Quý khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến SQ 282 về Việt Nam lúc 00h05 (Transit Singapore). Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

NGÀY 7: SINGAPORE - HÀ NỘI
Tới sân bay Changi (Singapore) đoàn nối chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Tới sân bay Nội Bài, xe đón Quý khách về trung tâm thành phố. Chia tay kết thúc chuyến đi du lịch Châu Úc - New zealand.

Chúng tôi luôn luôn mang đến cho quý khách gần xa những chuyến du lịch nước ngoài với chi phí rẻ nhất mà chất lượng phục vụ cao nhất.
Ngoài chương trình du lịch new zealand , công ty của chúng tôi còn có những tour du lịch nước ngoài khác , quý khách vui lòng liên hệ phòng dulịch nước ngoài để được hưởng những ưu đãi tốt nhất cho quý khách

* Bao gồm:

-Khách sạn theo tiêu chuẩn 3 sao tại trung tâm thành phố (02 người/phòng).

-Các bữa ăn theo chương trình; Xe máy lạnh đời mới: trong và ngoài nước 

-Vé máy bay hạng economy của HK Singapore theo hành trình: HAN - AKL - HAN 

-Hướng dẫn tiếng Việt suốt tuyến, Vé thắng cảnh tại các điểm du lịch. 

-Bảo hiểm du lịch tại nước ngoài với mức bồi thường tối đa la 10.000USD. 

-Lệ phí Visa nhập cảnh Newzealand . 

* Không bao gồm:

-Lệ phí hộ chiếu, chi phí dịch thuật các tài liệu- giấy tờ trình ĐSQ.

-Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, hành lý quá cước, tiền điện thoại, giặt là, phí ngủ phòng đơn.

-Tipping: 8$/1 ngày.
Head office: 34 NHAT CHI MAI ST , W.13, TAN BINH DISTRICT, HCMC, VIETNAM. 
TEL : +84.8.36022755; + 84 8.36024415
Fax : +84 8.37672990
website :http://dulichtvl.com 
hoặc http://www.travellifevn.com
Email : travellifes.vn@gmail.com

----------

